# Goodbye Kim



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

At almost 13 years old, we decided to take our GSD male Kim, to the vet ... He had hemangiosarkoma on spleen, but till March everything was ok, then he started to decline food, and on April 7th he couldn't walk anymore. 

I know he has a better life, without pain ... And I can't wait to meet him again.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you!

I am so sad, I can't even describe. We get him home in Thursday, had him cremated. So he'll always be home in someway. I am happy for all the pictures and videos and for my addiction to keep everything I can. I still have his first lost tooth, his nail, his blanket that's still smells like him <3 

It feels like my heart was taken out of my chest in a second. Got me thinking I will open my eyes and this nightmare will be over...


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

Got a tattoo for him. In a way, he'll always be with me.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

13 is really a good long life for a Shepherd......hemangio is a terrible disease and seems to be the most common cause of our dogs passing away....

Letting him go was an act of love.....my sympathies 

Run free Kim :halogsd:

Lee


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My condolenses. Making that descion is very difficult but the most selfless as letting them go is one of the hardest things to do. Kim is without pain and will always be watching over you from above. 
Great tattoo.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Love the pictures of Kim. He had such a kind, loving face. I'm so sorry for your loss, I feel your pain, just lost my Pasta about the same day as you lost Kim. One good thing is that it seems like he was not suffering long. The nightmare feeling is really overwhelming, it's like you keep waiting for it to be over, for them to be with you again. I think I'd give anything just to have one day with mine again. It kind of helps to talk with others that have lost pets they were close to, also, just try to keep busy. Thinking of you and Kim


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  RIP Kim


----------



## Lars1 (Dec 10, 2012)

We are so sorry for the loss of your beloved Kim. You gave him a wonderful life full of love! Believe he will always be looking down watching over you as he always did, all shepherds do! Love the tattoo I have 2 of them they always make me smile as yours will for you. Warm thoughts and prayers from us to you!


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so heartbreaking to have to make that decision, but in the end it's the greatest, most unselfish gift of all. R.I.P Kim.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What a handsome boy! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

He really was handsome.  My perfect boy <3


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy. The pictures you shared of Kim are beautiful. My heart goes out to you. Run free Kim, run free beautiful boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet boy Kim. Run free Kim run free.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I am sincerely sorry.:crying:


I am glad you were able to have him cremated. Makes a difference


----------

